# Role for a slingshot in SHTF



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

How could we incorporate a slingshot into a bug out bag or just carrying it if SHTF? Could we use it for sentry removal from a bit of a distance, hunting is the obvious one... Please I want to hear your guys ideas on how we could use a slingshot during an SHTF scenario!


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

For sure, nothing takes out a sentry like a hole in his coors light can.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

A bunch of rubber bands (enough for a couple chains) and a pre-cut pouch large enough for stones could go in the bug out bag. Then when the time comes, you could get a fork from a tree and stones from the ground.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

h34r:Just watch videos of unrest in SA, or in the middle east and you will see slingshots. I believe a good slingshot and some lead 50 cal shot should be in your bug out bag.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I think when the SHTF, and you haven't practiced with slingshost before, you want to make an emergency slingshot crossbow instead. Powerful, but easy to shoot, great for small game. Just pack a few bandsets in your BOB. I'm sure a knife and some paracord is already in there.






Jörg


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I would definitely want a slingshot in my gear for SHTF. I do not see it as being primary for anything, but a very good backup for many things. Where a slingshot really shines is stealth, and unlimited ammo. The bands it needs are it's weak point. Procuring something suitable for bands should not be too difficult in an urban area, but it would be darn near impossible if you were hiking through the tundra. However, if you're going to have a slingshot in your SHTF gear, you're going to have spare bands there too. You just need to replace the bands routinely, because their life is limited even if they're just in storage and not being used.

For me, a slingshot would fall behind several good knives and firearms for a SHTF scenario, but one would definitely be in my gear.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I would carry say, four or five sizes of elastic (or even more) as they fold so small. There are a million uses for thin and thick elastic in the woods, but if I want small game on a regular basis, I would trap. The catapult for me, is for light hunting.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if putting bands in a vacuum pack would help bands last,theory it should as long as they're kept cool and out of sunlight

Oh and yes I would deff have one or two amongst other goodies like knives,guns KD's and a jar of honey


----------

